# Ice bong.



## TheDrowner (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make an ice-bong?

Never tried one and have been looking all over the city to find one, but so far no luck. 

Got any ideas.

Peace.

TD


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 28, 2007)

There is no special bong needed for using ice. If you have a glass piece or w/e just fill it with water like normal and fill the tube with ice. There you go...ice bong.


----------



## azntigerdude (May 28, 2007)

lol good answer pewpew. drowner, u can either take pews advice, or if ur loaded and have like 200-400 to spend, u can go get a roor bong. some of those r special made huge glass bongs with notches on the inside where u can put icecubes.

but since this is DIY, just put sum ice in ur bong and voila.


----------



## TheDrowner (May 28, 2007)

Sweet. 

Thanks guys.

Peace.


----------



## Bubby (May 29, 2007)

When you have a chance, try snow bongin'


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

Blast those roor bongs... i paid $400 canadian for mine...and when it broke i felt like such an jerk... i didnt break it someone else did.. but only the shaft and the part with the iced shaft goes in broke.. so from a distance it looks perfectly good... blast that roor bong... it hit like a champ tho...


----------



## azntigerdude (May 30, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Blast those roor bongs... i paid $400 canadian for mine...and when it broke i felt like such an jerk... i didnt break it someone else did.. but only the shaft and the part with the iced shaft goes in broke.. so from a distance it looks perfectly good... blast that roor bong... it hit like a champ tho...



that sucks bro. make the person that broke it pay u! of course, i didnt mention that u have to b careful with a roor or with any glass piece at that. especially the roor tho....a 400 dollar bong? u better treat it like ur baby haha.

but ya, the roor  hits like a champ. that it does, that it does my friend. and theyre beautiful too.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 30, 2007)

there are definately special bongs for using ice. ilidelphia makes a sick bong with water/gel inside of it and its a two part bong u take the top half off and put it in the freezer when its ready u use it ice cold each time.


			
				LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> There is no special bong needed for using ice. If you have a glass piece or w/e just fill it with water like normal and fill the tube with ice. There you go...ice bong.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 30, 2007)

roor bongs arent made in germany anymore theyre in los angelos also so the quality isnt the same as it used to be i have a roor and dropped it on my houses heating vent and it didnt break, but then again i could be lucky


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 30, 2007)

hey there guys ! i love smoking with ice in my bong . and i have actually carved a bong outta ice before and used that !!  friend owned a pizza shop , we were high , lotta time on our hands , well you get the picture . well, anyways over the years i have been smoking i have decided that my money is better spent on other things than bowls, bongs, pipes , etc...
so i have become somewhat of a " Mcgyver " of building bongs . these are primitive looking , jerry rigged  contraptions , BUT they work and good too . so i decide to post a pic of one of my trusted old favorites the 
"mason jar bong " . this thing hits like a champ and it didnt cost me anything . i had all the parts . SO , if you are cheap like me here ya go.
and besides , who cares how much it costs , or what it looks like . it's the good bud with good friends and a killer buzz that counts !!!!!
PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 30, 2007)

since this post is in a DIY section , i thought you guys might also get a kick out of my hillbilly vaporizer too !!! thats right a VAPORIZER , it cost me 15$ to make , has the same heat source as your high dollar rip offs and let me tell you IT DOES WORK . i have a dimmer switch spliced into the cord so i can control the heat and amount of vapor . works like a charm  , while slightly unattractive it may be ...gets me wrecked every time . so anyways here it is ....LOL

PEACE


----------



## wikkedsun (May 30, 2007)

those are two awesome homemade pieces


----------



## BSki8950 (May 30, 2007)

rollingstoned u are my hero haha .. very nice pieces


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 31, 2007)

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> those are two awesome homemade pieces


 

thank you very much . both were simple to make and i have many variations of bongs . i even have one with a nebulizer attatched to it . you hold a lighter to the bowl , it draws in the smoke and forces it down to your lungs . kind of a lazy  man's bong . just make sure you are strapped in when ya hit this thing ! i have several metal pipe pieces laying around from over the years and always have some clear tubing on hand .
that and a few drill bits and you can build some sweet bongs . i have a few PVC pipe steamrollers too ! LOL


PEACE


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

Brillian thread....i just wish more people were creative enough to add to it.  I'm going to come up with my own contraption this week.

anyone else got a nice homebuilt?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 2, 2007)

i think in my free time i will sit down and describe the parts you need and the process in which to make some sweet homemade pipes, bongs , steamrollers etc.......... i have been doing this for years and for the savy cheap stoner out there some of my ideas may be usefull . i will post a how to thread on the DIY forum in the next few days . i will follow this up with my variation of a worm farm and compost bin !! 

All ideas , critiques , and opinions are welcome , and i hope to see some DIY additions to the thread i start . 


PEACE


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

you show us how to make a 3' bong, and we'll all make a 6!  You show us how to make a vaporizer and we'll all build a bubblerizer for our living rooms.  (you know those bubble things people live in???) that would be killer.......

You will become infamous, and we will reward you graciously with some rep.  Now start with the vaporizer, as i'm not familiar with how they work.

break it down for us man and put together a parts list.  

gracias


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm biting my nails and checking this thread....cuz i don't  have nuthin to do this weekend.

give me somethin to do rolln..........inspire me to build a vaporizer

LOL

can you tell i like your stoner engineer'd vapo thingy?


----------



## stonerslug (Jun 10, 2007)

dude this is what you do if u want to make a cheap and easy ice bong. You take a big soda bottle and then u fill it with water to the top. You then put it in the freezer and wait for it to be frozen but not frozen all the way thought. I realize this from my middle school days when putting my water bottles in the freezer during summer time. Okey back to the ice bong, before it is frozen all the way it should form a outter layer of ice in the shape of the bottle. you then drain the remaining water and cut off the bottle with a knife and put it back in the freezer so it would be hard like a rock with a hollow center. after its done hardening melt a hole to hold the down stem like a regular glass bong. Put dry paper towels around the hole so the down stem would fit perfectly with out leak. If you don't have a down stem piece you can always use a glass eye dropper and roll up joints and smoke it with  the bong, just stick the butt end in the opening of the eye dropper. It works great, a bit cold on the lips but the toke is as smooth as a babies bottem. hope u have as much fun making it and using it as me and my friends did. Enjoy! BEst part is it melts and no evidences is left behind


----------

